# Выпирает позвонок в шейном отделе



## IlonaAO (16 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте, у меня такая проблема,  выпирает позвонок в шейном отделе, над ним образуется ямка, боли не беспокоют, появился еще примерно в 14-15 лет, сейчас 19. можно ли это исправить, к кому можно обратиться с этой проблемой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Скорее естественное локальное наложение жира.


----------

